# 17 avenue birdge



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

Is it a good place to fish what do you catch and wheres a place to fish


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Probably not that great to fish off of/around right now, since there dredging the channel.. The started at the mouth of the pass there and are now behind the train trussel.. I guess it's pretty packed up with sand because they've been there for over a week.


----------



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

when will they be done dredging it out


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have no clue, Not sure what all they are dredging over there.. There piling all the sand onto that island again, so dont know if it's going to be the complete channel to the bayou or just the inlet.. You might catch something over there, but then you might just catch his pipe he has laying on the bottom.. A buddy of mine was throwing a cast net off the train trussel last week and cought only 3-4 fish, he was there for a few hours too..


----------



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

do you know what kind of fish he caught


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

Josh don't let anybody scare you away from 17th Ave boat ramp area.

It's a fine estuary and can have perfect conditions.



















Pictures don't lie.


----------



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

dang man awesome fish but where do fish out there every time i pass the bridge all i see is a wooden deck i have never really explored back there and what kind of rig should i use and bait


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

we always take our tackle and run across the tracks, watch for a train cuz then you gota run faster or youre gona have to jump.. go all the way down the tracks until you get to the island and walk down a path, you can clearly see where everybody else walks down it.. you can catch all the bait you want up and down the sand bar right there.. get a bull minnow or whatever kind of bait you catch and cast it into the channel and wait.

watch for boats coming in and out of the bayou


----------



## Joshthefisherman (Sep 16, 2009)

Instead of crossing the train tracks could i just go under the train trussel i saw some people fishing there when i got bait from that dock by the boat launch is that a good place to fish


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

On the side of the train trussel bridge is a cat walk.. So If a train does come you can huddle onto the cat walk which is a good 3-ft wide... The pics todd is showing is before the dregde was there..


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *wld1985 (10/7/2009)*On the side of the train trussel bridge is a cat walk.. So If a train does come you can huddle onto the cat walk which is a good 3-ft wide... The pics todd is showing is before the dregde was there..


oh sweet, i didnt know they put in a catwalk, its been a while since ive been fishing there.. really good spot for sheepeshead when it gets cooler


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *BigBrandon89 (10/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *wld1985 (10/7/2009)*On the side of the train trussel bridge is a cat walk.. So If a train does come you can huddle onto the cat walk which is a good 3-ft wide... The pics todd is showing is before the dregde was there..
> ...


Yes, they did'nt put it in right away.. But sometime on down the road they put in a catwalk and there are rails/Cables on the side of it.. so If a train does come I would try to get off the tracks but if you dont make it.. Just hug the cable's till it passes...


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah well i still wouldnt wana take my chances with it


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

No need to cross the tracks, bro. Just free line live bait or use your preferred Gulp or jig for your target fish. You want a real strong tide, and you cantry a weight, but the structure will hang you if you are not out in the deep cut. It's around 9 feet deep thru the channell there. And you should fish there only when the boat traffic is going to be limited, i.e not Sats or Sundays.

But By all means, 17th Estuary is a fine spot.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

we went there last night and didnt get a damn thing but 3" catfish when i was trying to catch bait, and croaker..the biggest croaker was damn near3 pounds

theres a bunch of wild cats that will try and eat urbait if you leave it out as well asa damn raccoon


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL are you serious? i didn't know those where there. I should've known though.


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

I've never fished there, but I herd it's a good spot for black drum and sheapshead.


----------

